# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  [Donne] Hamster Russe

## loka

Bonjour,

Le hamster que j'ai achet tait en fait "une" et pleine, les petits (au nombre de 4) sont venu au monde il y a un peu plus d'une semaine et seront sevr dans 2-3 semaines.

Les hamsters tant de nature solitaire et n'ayant que 2 cages, on ne souhaite garder qu'un des petits et donner les 3 autres (ou la mre, le but etant qu'il nous en reste au maximum 2).

Je suis sur Carquefou ( ct de Nantes pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas malgrs la coupe de France de football  ::mrgreen:: ).

Laissez moi un message sur le forum  :;): 

Si vous avez besoin de conseil pour votre futur hamster, je rpond aussi prsent mais vous pouvez retrouver une grande base d'informations sur rongeur.net.

----------


## Maxoo

Tu aurais un lien qui dcrive ton animal ? une photo ?

Je suis pas personnellement intress, mais tu sais que j'habite dans le coin, alors je vais voir dans mon entourage si je peux pas t'aider  :;): 

Sinon je suis all sur le site que tu citais :
http://www.rongeur.net/fiche.php?fic...animal=hamster



> *Les hamsters russes sont sociables et peuvent vivre en famille.*
> 
> Les hamsters sont solitaires, mme les russes. Toutefois le hamster Russe ainsi que les robo. s'acceptent en couple ainsi que la porte


Enfin voila, je veux pas foutre la merde  ::aie::

----------


## loka

Oui, j'ai des photos, je peux te les envoyer quand tu veux  :;): 

Les hamster russe sont en effet les rares hamster  tre plus "tolrants" envers leurs congnres mais il peut arriver des accidents et quand ils se battent c'est pour tuer l'autre.

Cela arrive s'ils se trouvent  l'troit par exemple et il est conseill un espace d'une cage pour un hamster. Voila pour l'explication  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

Oki, bah je note. J'essaie de voir dans mes connaissances si quelqu'un est intress par un hamster russe. (besoin de prciser "russe" ou pas ?)

Je te tiens au courant !!

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonsoir,

Offre-les donc au Centre de rducation fonctionnelle de Maubreuil...
Ils ont de la place, risquent fort d'tre intresss et... c'est tout prs de chez toi ... :;):

----------


## loka

> Oki, bah je note. J'essaie de voir dans mes connaissances si quelqu'un est intress par un hamster russe. (besoin de prciser "russe" ou pas ?)
> 
> Je te tiens au courant !!


Pour le "russe" c'est comme tu veux,  la limite au moins dire que ce sont des hamsters nains  :;):

----------


## loka

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Offre-les donc au Centre de rducation fonctionnelle de Maubreuil...
> Ils ont de la place, risquent fort d'tre intresss et... c'est tout prs de chez toi ...


Merci pour ce renseignement, j'y penserais si je ne trouve personne  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

> Merci pour ce renseignement, j'y penserais si je ne trouve personne


Et ils s'en servent dans quel but ? Connais pas cet tablissement.

----------


## ucfoutu

> Et ils s'en servent dans quel but ? Connais pas cet tablissement.


Moi oui (et trs bien).


 j'y ai patiquement pass (sans tre patient et malgr moi) prs d'une anne entire,  guetter des signes d'amlioration (l'intresse est maintenant rtablie) d'un tre cher.

Ils ont dj des chevaux, des nes, des lapins, des chvres et ... des patients qui en profitent beaucoup (la vue des animaux et leur contact constituent un lment sensoriel important).

----------


## BiM

Ils voudraient pas mon chat par hasard ? Anti-stress imparable et ronronnement gurisseur  :;):  (Sisi, il est vraiment bien pour a).

----------


## ucfoutu

http://westnord.free.fr/hopital/maubreuil/

sur 70 hectares.

Et sa vocation :

http://westnord.free.fr/hopital/maubreuil/

En rsum : permettre de retrouver en plusieurs mois (en gnral  la suite d'un long coma) ce qui a t perdu en moins d'une journe : mobilit, parole, vue, coordination des gestes, etc...

----------


## ucfoutu

> Ils voudraient pas mon chat par hasard ? Anti-stress imparable et ronronnement gurisseur  (Sisi, il est vraiment bien pour a).



Je crains fort que non, Bim, hls !
Il y a une raison  cel : impossible de faire bnficier les patients de ces ronronnements effectueux ( l'intrieur, donc...) ... Certains sont l  la suite d'une transplantation cardiaque et portent des masques.

----------


## loka

Les petits commencent  sortir du "nid" et  se balader dans la cage (assez rarement encore mais il y en a 2 qui aiment bien sortir et qui se font remettre dans le nid par la maman  ::mrgreen:: ).

J'ai fais quelques photos du coup  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

Tu peux les mettre ici ?

----------


## loka

Voici les photos :

Pour voir  quoi ressemble une cage de hamster :
http://loka.developpez.com/photos/P1010002.JPG

La maman :
http://loka.developpez.com/photos/P1010016.JPG

Lorsqu'on a dcouvert les bbs (tout rose, ils ont 1 jours) :
http://loka.developpez.com/photos/P1010024.JPG

Quelques photos des bbs qui ont grandis un peu (12-14 jours) :
http://loka.developpez.com/photos/bebe-hamster1.JPG
http://loka.developpez.com/photos/bebe-hamster2.JPG
http://loka.developpez.com/photos/bebe-hamster3.JPG (avec la maman)
http://loka.developpez.com/photos/bebe-hamster4.JPG
http://loka.developpez.com/photos/bebe-hamster5.JPG (l ils sont 2)
http://loka.developpez.com/photos/bebe-hamster6.JPG (l il s'est retourn ^^)

Voila pour les photos, ils commencent  manger des graines et autres et seront indpendants de la maman dans 1 semaine (ils conseillent tout de mme de ne pas les sparer avant 1 mois donc dans 2 semaines).

----------


## loka

L'un des bbs hamster est mort hier soir dans mes mains, il tait rachitique et mal en point, les autres, plus fort, ne lui ont pas laiss de place et la maman a fini par le laisser pour mort. J'ai essay d'intervenir mais c'tais trop tard  ::cry:: 

Les autres bbs ont trouv preneur, il m'en reste juste un pour moi comme prvu  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

C'est rsolu alors ?
Dsol de pas avoir pu t'aider ...

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

bon comme personne ne la faite jusqu' prsent :
n'est-ce pas trange pour la maman hamster ? une hamster dame russe... ::aie::

----------

